# Which Celeb's hair style do you love?



## HairEgo

So I'm a HUGE fan of BIG hair...seriously...and I have always envied Shakira's hair.....beautiful, natural curl and body *green with envy*....So I want to know, which celebrities hair do you absolutely love?


----------



## Adrienne

Kim Kardashian. Love love love her hair


----------



## AnnaKG00

Yea, I love Kimmy's hair too.


----------



## HairEgo

Yeah, I forgot about her!! She has GORGEOUS hair!


----------



## magneticheart

I have a few I love:

Cameron Diaz (blonde or brunette I love her hair)











Drew Barrymore (especially in the film 50 first dates)






Eva Green:






Emily Blunt:






Apart from Emily Blunt they're all pretty laid back styles, I think that's the style I tend to go for.


----------



## laurafaye

Jessica Simpson most def!
















Cheryl Cole has really nice hair too:


----------



## HairEgo

I forgot about Carrie Underwood....her hair always looks great...
















LOL Most of the celebs mentioned so far....half their hair isnt even theirs! Extension happy celebs....still love the choices so far


----------



## Adrienne

Two of my favorites chameleons (despite how much I can't stand the second one lol)

*Beyonce*
















and

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

either shakira or hayden when she wears her hair curly. i try to stick topeople with hair like mine....

mine is pretty close to there, maybe a little darker and i wish i had there massive volume cause i love big hair, especially when it is curly


----------



## Karren

Big hair makes me look like a drag queen!! lol I want an inverted bob!!!!

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Ozee

Cheryl Cole!!! I dont know who she is but I want her hair!

(thanks laura!)


----------



## laurafaye

Hahaha she is quite famous over here, shes in the girl band Girls Aloud and is married to a footballer



She always looks flawless, damn her!


----------



## Dragonfly

I absolutely love Kirstey Alley's hair and Maria Shriver's hair!


----------



## -Chelsey-

I love Shakira and Jessica Simpson's hair too!

My favorite celeb's hair is of course..Megan Fox haha


----------



## HairEgo

LOL Chelsey, I'm sure that has nothing to do with the fact that shes smokin hot right?


----------



## bella1342

I love Kim Kardashian's... Jessica Simpson's is nice too.


----------



## Roxie

I am having a hard time thinking of celebs hair styles I like... I know there is someone that I have always loved but I can't think who it was.... It's not anyone already listed...

Ah!! Jennifer Love Hewitt!!!

I remember, now, I love her long hair in Ghost whisperer!


----------



## xtiffanyx

I love Kim K's hair too. I also love Jessica Simpsons, Blake Lively's, and Megan Fox's. I'm a fan of big hair too. Glad to know I'm not the only one



.


----------



## magneticheart

Ooh yeah forgot Blake Lively, she has gorgeous hair.

I guess I like messy hair lol Shame it doesn't seem to look right on me.


----------

